# One piece east Indian rosewood neck



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Who can tell me the advantage(s) and disadvantage(s) of one piece east Indian rosewood neck on a guitar (other than the beautiful smell of wood :smile? 
PRS wants more than $650 for this option


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

main reason for the upcharge is because it is a moderately are wood....PRS also charges you a premium for any upgrade. That is how they work.


Expect a more focused midrange than Mahogany and an overall brighter tone than maple.....very tight low end. Call the tone 'sizzly'

I owned a rosewood necked guitar for a while. WAY too bright for my tastes.


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

*rosewood neck*

Hey CD...I used to have a PRS Custom 22 and picked up some interesting
ideas from his website.( I'll refrain from saying "facts"...)

Quote.."Solid rosewood necks tend to have a loud piano-like tone with rich,
even harmonics over the entire range." Sounds interesting to me.

If I could afford it, I wouldn't hesitate to add that feature to my "private stock" build!Not just because the above blurb...but because as a woodworker
I love wood with all it's beautiful characteristics...the visual,the feel of it under my hands and the various sound qualities.

Jan :food-smiley-004:


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

soundhound6 said:


> Hey CD...I used to have a PRS Custom 22 and picked up some interesting
> ideas from his website.( I'll refrain from saying "facts"...)
> 
> Quote.."Solid rosewood necks tend to have a loud piano-like tone with rich,
> ...


Yeah, I bought it, and am very happy. PRS McCarty with one piece east indian rosewood neck. I guess, it helps the sustain of the guitar as well. It is a little bright as Archer said but I could not say "sizzle". I liked it very much sdsre


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

are we talking fretboard only here in rosewood?..at 650$?....are they INSANE?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

> are we talking fretboard only here in rosewood?..at 650$?....are they INSANE?


Umm, no - the whole neck and fretboard is Indian rosewood.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

fretboard said:


> Umm, no - the whole neck and fretboard is Indian rosewood.


AH..thank god...even 650$ for a large guilder like PSR is a wee bit much i think. specialy since it's 650$ MORE..so take in account the cost of the neck it's repacing..you're paying a neck around 1000$ basicaly


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

CDWaterloo said:


> Who can tell me the advantage(s) and disadvantage(s) of one piece east Indian rosewood neck on a guitar (other than the beautiful smell of wood :smile?


Advantages are up to the creativity of the advertising writer I guess

Disadvantages are if the wood starts to warp then it is going to warp. A one-piece neck is NOT an upgrade in my opinion. A multiple piece neck (3 and 5) commonly show that the builder is paying more attention to the long term structural integrity of the instrument. If a piece of wood had a tendency to warp while part of a multiple piece fabrication then it would have to take the other pieces of wood with it. Typically the grains are positioned in such a way that any natural tendency for the wood to warp will go against the other pieces, thus a stronger, more stable neck.

The one piece is a nice LOOKING thing though...PRS is definitely pretty focused on looks.


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

Rosewood is actually a very stable wood.I have some 2x4 pieces of Cocobolo
that have been sitting around my basement for 9-10 years and they look as straight and flat as the the day I got them at Windsor plywood.

I'm certain a reputable guitar builder would not knowingly use questionable
lumbers in their builds,since their livelyhoods depend on all these kinds of details.

You are right about the stability of glued up woods.They're also stronger than the same wood in a single piece.( And for a lot of woods it would be the better way to go.)

If you have to put a trussrod in a neck, you obviously have to accsess the interior of the neck.What better way than under the fretboard or the back thru a skunk stripe.

Ultimately it still boils down to the basic nature of the wood itself.some woods are simply just stable woods to begin with.Rosewood has been commonly used for the last 2 hundred years or so,and less commonly for longer than that, when only the very wealthy could afford it.If it was a newly discovered wood I would certainly be wary of using it.It's track record speaks for itself.

Jan


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

it smells soooooo good.... am I weird?:smile: hahaa


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

CDWaterloo said:


> it smells soooooo good.... am I weird?:smile: hahaa


You're not weird at all.There is actually a "sniff test" to help identify woods.I
learned this in woodworking at school years ago.

An example everyone can relate to, is the smell of freshly cut pine or the other conifers.All the fellows here, that have done a pine Tele body, can relate to the smell of the oleresins in the wood.These oleresins smell like turpentine.That's because turpentine is made by distilling these same oleresins.Also...these oleoresins if left for a few hundred yrs. will become
Amber.One test to do to determine if amber is genuine is to poke a piece with a hot needle.Again you'll get that characteristic smell of the oleoresins.The sense of smell is a powerful thing in the world of nature, and if you're on the ball you get to become more aware of the cool world we live in!

Jan :food-smiley-004:


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

soundhound6 said:


> You're not weird at all.There is actually a "sniff test" to help identify woods.I
> learned this in woodworking at school years ago.
> 
> Jan :food-smiley-004:


Ohhh man, now this is a relief. At least I am not alone :smile:


----------

